# DAS vs CAMS



## miglizorona (Apr 28, 2009)

Hello... I am a newbie. Wondering what the pros and cons of each of these are. I am wanting to create multicolor and multisized transfers. Which is better, DAS or CAMS? I have read lots of the forums and I believe the customer base will support this. But also am intrigued by the ability to sell the templates. How time consuming is it to do multicolor and size with DAS? Do you know what the total startup cost would be for each?


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Liz, what ever system you choose, you will have to learn to get image ready to go into the software system,, to create a template or a transfer,, and then adjust all the shapes around,,, 
There are good things about both of these systems,,
if i had the money for a cam,, personaly that is what i would do.. as it eliminates, all the stone flipping and weeding of holes and hotfix tape going on right...
I have only played with those machines a lil bit but i was impressed and I will have one in my future.

The das system, i have used extensively,,, it preforms well, but you still have alot of things you have to go in and adjust, which takes alot of time,, but worth it,, this is the same with all programs used like this, that i have used.. some are easier and some have a lil more learning curve, 
The money is greatly different between these types of programs,
keep doing research and try to get to a show, to see the difference on these machines,, 
take a graphic in eps form with you to the show, ask them to put it in their computer and have them show you the steps to making it into a cuttable file, for stones and studs.. you will then see how a seasoned tech does it, add about 45 min to that when you are first starting a simple design.
That is truley the easiest way to find out what system is right for you.
If any manufacturer shows you something already to cut, templates or engrave, and does not show you how to get to that point, i feel there is a learning curve there they dont want me to see.
so do your homework,,, there are alot of systems out there and alot that we all use, whatever system you decide we should be able to help you get on your way.
Like I said I have used Das, and now use another program,, I do not own a cam, system but would like too
sandy jo


----------



## miglizorona (Apr 28, 2009)

what do you use instead of the DAS then?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

The DAS system is around 5K USD or so...the Roland EGX 350 is around $5k as well..unless you get the Roland EGX30x (I think that is the number) which is around $3500 plus software of $500. If you have a Roland GX24 you can buy R-Wear from Roland and cut directly from R-wear to the roland cutter...A new system is the Eagle UltraForce ..cutter and software ..around $3500 complete...or they just announced the Falcon..a smaller cutter (cuts 15 inches) is $2500 complete....you can see all these at:
Roland DGA Corporation - North and South America
Rhinestone Setting System
The Eagle

I did not mention the Cam system because of the cost...and size..there is a new cam system out..smaller footprint...about 2'x2'...for just under $20k...so I passed on that..


----------



## RhinestoneFetish (May 8, 2009)

DAS is great. That is what I have. I love it. The software is easy to use and the tech support is great. I used all the template material within a week of getting it. It is alot of fun but time consuming. Depending on the cams, it can be slow compared to das depending on the type of designs you do. If they are simple one color or two size designs for the money go with das. If you do large complicated designs go with cams. Cams are just a lot more pricey


----------

